# Aquastream XT undicht



## Diplo (4. Februar 2011)

Moin PCGH,


hatte vor einigen Tagen meine ersten Waterloop fertig, bisdahin ohne Probleme.


Jedoch bin ich erst heute zum befüllen gekommen, soweit auch ohne Probleme. Keine Lecks etc.


Doch jetzt im Testlauf bemerkt das unter meiner Aquastream Pumpe Wasser ist, und das nicht zuwenig... 

Das Wasser kam unten bei der Pumpe raus, kann leider nicht genau sagen wo.

Zum glück hatte ich vorsichtshalber Küchenpapier unter die Pumpe gelegt - Die nun komplett nass war.

Also kompletten loop entleert und Pumpe ausgebaut, mein erster Gedanke war das ich durch zustarken einschrauben der Auslassadapter die Pumpe beschädigt habe, jedoch hab ich wirklich gut aufgepasst und kann bisher auch nichts sehen.


Bilder der Pumpe sind im Anhang, vielleicht habt ihr noch einen Rat?


*
Noch ne kleine Frage:*

Nachdem ich die Wakü befüllt hatte und den AGB geschlossen hab, hat das Wasser im Agb komisch "gepluppert". Was kann das gewesen sein? 



Vielen dank.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Februar 2011)

klick mich


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Februar 2011)

Hast den Pumpendeckel mal abgemacht? 
Vllt. fehlt ja der O-Ring .

So sollte es aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt der O-Ring oder ist er zu dünn hast du den Übeltäter gefunden. Ansonsten wird´s wohl wie häufiger mal ein Haarriss am Auslassstutzen sein - den sieht man nicht unbedingt. Bei viel Wasserverlust spricht aber mehr für einen Fehler beider Hauptdichtung im Pumpendeckel.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir war es so das zwischen Auslassadapter und der zugehörigen Einschraubung ein Spalt frei war. Diesen abdichten und nochmal testen. Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Februar 2011)

Fehlte  bei dir der O-Ring des Auslassadapters so wie in dem von dir verlinkten Thread ?

Dann würde aber Wasser oben raus siffen und nicht unten .


----------



## Diplo (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,


im Anhang sind Bilder vom Pumpendeckel.

Also beim Auslass ist das Wasser aufjedenfall nicht rausgekommen, dass hätte ich gesehen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Februar 2011)

hatte auch probleme mit den aus/einlaufstutzen beim ersten mal obwohl die o-ringe richtig positioniert waren.hab die gewinde mit teflonband abgedichtet und gut wars.
und wenns im agb nach neubefüllung blubbert ist das super......das bedeutet das dein kreislauf entlüftet.

kontolliere doch mal genau ob du nicht doch irgendwelche risse in den kunststoffteilen hast.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Februar 2011)

Hmm - wenn der Dichtring rundherum keine Macken hat sieht der Deckel eigentlich auch OK aus. Langsam wird´s mysteriös ...


----------



## Diplo (5. Februar 2011)

Hm, also ich werd jetzt den Auslass noch rausschrauben und dort gucken ob was nicht stimmt.

Kann ich eigentlich mit nem Trichter Wasser in den Auslass reinschütten und schauen wo was ausläuft?



Edit: Wenn alles nicht hilft, wo soll ich das Ding dann einschicken? Bei Aquatuning wo ich bestellt habe? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen wie lange das c.a dauert?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn dann geh gleich über den Hersteller. 
Aqua Computer Homepage - RMA Formular
Bei mir hat es ca.2Wochen gedauert aber es war über Silvester also in der Urlaubszeit.


----------



## Diplo (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt das Leck in der Pumpe gefunden.


Bilder im Anhang.


Soll ich reklamieren, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall reklamieren! Das ist kein Handhabungsfehler, wenn es dort undicht ist. Ich tippe auf einen Produktionsfehler oder die Pumpe ist mal sehr unsanft irgendwo gelandet.


----------



## Elvis3000 (5. Februar 2011)

reklamieren......fertigungsfehler.....hab ich mir gleich so gedacht das der kunststoffbody nen riss hat.


----------



## Diplo (9. Februar 2011)

> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
> 
> die von Ihnen eingesandte Pumpe aquastream XT Ultra wurde von uns überprüft.
> Wir konnten die Ursache für das Leck finden, es sind die von Ihnen verwendeten Anschlüsse. Vermutlich ist das Gewinde der Anschlüsse zu kurz, somit wird vor allem der Auslass der Pumpe nicht vollständig abgedichtet. Das Wasser tritt in einer Weise aus, dass man meinen könnte, die Pumpe würde, wie auf Ihren Fotos, im Bodenbereich undicht sein. Die Anschlüsse sind so fest gezogen, dass wir diese nicht entfernen/rausdrehen können, ohne die Pumpe zu beschädigen.
> ...


Ok, schade.

Jedoch versteh ich nicht wieso diese Anschlüsse scheinbar nicht passen?!*

10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel*

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...mit-O-Ring--Perfect-Seal----black-nickel.html

*Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel*

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Auslass-Adapter-f-r-1046---black-nickel.html


Ich bin ja sicher nicht der einzige mit diesen Anschlüssen sowie der Aquastream Pumpe...


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn du die PS-Tüllen zu fest anschraubst kann sich der Dichtungsring rausquetschen. Da der ja eigentlich für die Dichtung sorgt und das Gewinde nur wie eine Art Labyrinthdichtung arbeitet, aber eignetlich nicht dichtend ist (dafür bräuchte man ein Witworth-Gewinde), sollte es meiner Meinung nache keinen Unterschied machen wie lang das Gewinde ist (sofern es weit genug eingeschraubt werden kann um zu halten).
Ich würde eher mal nach den O-Ringen schauen. Wenn du die wirklich so fest gezogen hast, dass die Leute von AC sich nicht trauen, die loszuschrauben, weil sie Angst vor Beschädigung haben, hört es sich eher danach an.

Wenn du die Pumpe wieder hast, versuche noch die PS und die Adapter wieder loszuschrauben und die Dichtungsringe zu überprüfen. Und dann nur moderat anziehen


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Das blubbernde Wasser dürfte Luft sein!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

@gaming king: wurde schon 5 tage zuvor festgestellt


----------



## Shoggy (11. Februar 2011)

Diplo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sicher nicht der einzige mit diesen Anschlüssen sowie der Aquastream Pumpe...


Da bist du bestimmt nicht der Einzige zumal du auch nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem bist. Wir bekommen hin und wieder mal Pumpen, die angeblich undicht sein sollen und schon beim Auspacken sieht man meistens auch den Grund: irgendwelche Adapter.

Bei dir konnten wir das ja leider nicht weiter probieren, aber die Pumpen, wo wir die Adapter gegen unsere tauschen konnten, waren danach immer dicht - und zwar richtig dicht. Wir messen das mittels Druckluft über ein selbst entwickeltes Messgerät, das noch kleinste Undichtigkeiten im tausendstel Bar Bereich ermitteln kann.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Februar 2011)

Das ding aus dem video vom aquagrafx? Kann man das kaufen, oder kostet das ein vermögen?


----------



## Shoggy (11. Februar 2011)

Hehe, ja genau das Teil, was man am Ende sieht wobei es davon noch eine andere Variante gibt. Das gibt es nicht zu kaufen. Alleine der Sensor ist schon enorm teuer. Du brauchst zudem einen Kompressor um das Gerät nutzen zu können. Da wir in der Firma in den meisten Räumen auch Druckluft haben ist das kein Thema


----------



## wilsonmp (11. Februar 2011)

Also meine Aquastream XT läuft auch mit diesen Adaptern:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck 52153

Bisher alles dicht!


----------



## Diplo (11. Februar 2011)

@wilsonmp

Ja das sind auch ähnlich wie die, die ich jetzt netterweise von Aquatuning geschickt bekommen hab.


@Shoggy

Hab die alten Adapter raus bekommen ohne die Pumpe zubeschädigen.


----------



## wilsonmp (11. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich meinte damit, dass es die selben sind wie deine ersten Adapter. 
Nur nicht vernickelt.


----------

